# Want to upgrade my altenator on my 89 22RE.



## OneStar (Oct 13, 2005)

It's a stock altenator now and the lights dim when the plow (Fisher MM1 7ft) is in use. What would be my choices for an upgrade to altenators?

Thanks.........


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Check around for a brand called Powermaster. I think I bought mine at Summit Racing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How about adding a second battery.

It would do more for you then a Bigger alt will.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Back in my old gas engine carbureted truck days, I always had trouble running lights, defrost, wipers and beacons. At idle everything was dim. I went to higher output factory alternators but they actually put out less at idle. Tried big battery, then dual battery, isolated batteries (sucked, wouldn't bother) My last older truck had two big Diehards in series, a Powermaster 145 amp alternator, 1.0 gauge battery cables, and switched from halogen rotators to strobes (low current draw) and that truck worked pretty well. Of course, those plows weren't even electric or electric/hydraulic. Now I have a 97 Chevy diesel with stock electrical; dual Diehards and a factory 110 amp alternator, and I run an electric/hydraulic plow, halogen rotators, LEDs, wipers defrost, lights, satellite radio, phone charger, sometimes a 12 volt electric heater under the seat pointing at my feet (I'm getting old) for when I have the window open. And I have none of the problems I used to have. My next truck is going to have heated mirrors and heated seats.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Speaking of elecectrical problems, going to do a post on a Toyata problem I'm having. If anyone has a clue, I'm new at the import stuff.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Detroitdan said:


> . My next truck is going to have heated mirrors and heated seats.


 The heated mirrors are nice to have.

The heated seats are nice at first,,, Aahhhh a nice warm but!!!!
But after a while it feels like you pissed your pants

sorry for the Hy-jack lol. now, back to the yoda..


----------

